# FRONT END tilt



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

So, who has a biuild up...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nowned


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll try one anyway!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

lemme get that truck from ya :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish I could.. I lost the bid on that thing. :angry: 

I may do another though.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

what ya wanting to tilt? ive got a 72 chevy at my father in laws thats done, but not finished, it was already done when we got it


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 18 2007, 08:35 PM~9479320
> *I wish I could.. I lost the bid on that thing. :angry:
> 
> I may do another though.
> *


the one in your avi?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

No not he one in the AVI I'm trying to get this old man to sell me an 83 Regal. he's being :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dont do a tilt front end.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2007, 10:47 PM~9481731
> *dont do a tilt front end.
> *



WAZ up!! TATTOO? 

LET THE DREAMD LIVE ON... lol


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

spell check.. I KNOW


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 18 2007, 08:39 PM~9479344
> *No not he one in the AVI  I'm trying to get this old man to sell me an 83 Regal.  he's being :angry:
> *


hell i want he one in your avi :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 19 2007, 08:12 PM~9488295
> *hell i want he one in your avi :biggrin:
> *


 My home boy has an 89 Burban BLK/BLK NEW crate MOTOR 3/4 ton axles.. come get it.. Not much $$$ it would be a BEAST.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

tilt that shit!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 20 2007, 03:16 PM~9494037
> *tilt that shit!
> *



Thanks homie, I think I WILL...

get on DOWN..




T T T for ME


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so you going to start a build up thread?

been thinkin about this for a while
found this while researching

http://www.vfnfiberglass.com/8188monte.htm

but i like to drive my baby dont know if i can daily drive with it


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 20 2007, 05:14 PM~9494990
> *so you going to start a build up thread?
> 
> been thinkin about this for a while
> ...



Not yet. Good lookin out on the ADD, though. I dont think I want a fiberglass kit. I think I'm going to do a full metal, with an accuator. I'll get started SOON after christmas is over and I get back from D.C.

I'll do a build up thread, I think thats the BEST PART of this site..


T T T for all the help..


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

what you going to do it on?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

A G-body.  I'm trying to get this old man here to sell me his REGAL. Its been setting a while but in in REAL GOOD condition. inside and out.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm jus trying to find out how much of a pain in the a$$ its going to be..


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

SOMEBODY has some pics to share. All these fronts didn't do themselves...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 21 2007, 08:56 AM~9500482
> *I'm jus trying to find out how much of a pain in the a$$ its going to be..
> *


 WHEN TILTING THE FRONT END ... THERE IS ALOT OF STRESS POINTS YOU HAVE TO REINFORCE... THE RADIATOR SUPPORT TO THE FENDERS, THE FENDER WELLS ETC AND GET ENOUGH CLEARANCE FROM THE FIRE WELLS AND DOORS TO MAKE IT TILT. ALSO YOU HAVE TO TRIM THE INSIDE FENDER WELLS .. I SEEN IT DONE .....THE GUY THAT WAS DOING HIS CAMERO TOLD ME THAT HE HAD OVER 300 HOURS INVESTED JUST ON THE FRONT END... HE SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE THE LAST CAR HE EVER DOES .. IT IS ALOT OF WORK ...BUT WORTH IT WHEN YOU STACK THEM TROPHIES ...... KEEP US POSTED


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I DID A TILT ON A 54 FENDRS AND HOOD PICTURES IN PROJECT RIDES SOMEWHERE UNDER 1954 PROJECT I FINISHED THE FAB WORK AND GAVE AWAY THE CAR IT HAD SUICIDE REAR DOORS


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

300 hours??? Oh man I ain't got that kinda time...I don't think. I was looking a a truck last night that had a FULL tilt. The WHOLE thing slid forward into a pocket THEN tilted. It slid so that you didn't;t have to worry about clearing the firewall and doors.. That looks like the best way I've seen yet.


Thanks you guys for the input. I'll keep you posted..


TTT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

you know bro, when it comes to this mod alot of people are hush hush ... i dont know why??? like you said, these cars are not tilting themselfs ... lol..... i been discouraged, from doing it to my 66 impala because of the gap between the door and fenders... take 1 for the team and do the dam thing !!!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks HOMIES...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i had done a tilt front end on my regal.... and wow was that a mistake..... i got over it and had to go find new fenders because i had cut mine up.....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i can tell you exactly what to do... its fairly simple!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 24 2007, 09:28 PM~9524798
> *i had done a tilt front end on my regal.... and wow was that a mistake..... i got over it and had to go find new fenders because i had cut mine up.....lol
> *



Thats what I keep hearing. I think I'm gonna let it slide forward the tilt, to keep from cutting everything up. I don't know if this is gonna work or not. We'll see soon enough.  

Thanks for the post..

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yes it will work... i had made mine to slide forward and then tilt. but i didnt like the look of it.. it looked cheap.. because all it takes is some heavy duty door hinges and some plate steal and thats it.... bust out the front bumper shocks so that they slide back and forth. then make a spacer out of plate and box tubing that measures the original distance from the shock end to the frame. to make up for the space lost after emptying out the shocks. then hinge up some plate shaped like an L. the short end onto thebracket, the long end goes under the radiator support where the mounts originally went. i suggest you weld a piece of plate under the radiator support for extra strength.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

O.K. I was right , the radiator support will tilt also. right?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

NO IT CAN'T, because the radiator hose wont beable to move with the CLIP....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you have to cut the bottom center off where the actual radiator goes mounted and make brackets to hold the radiator still while the rest tilts.



hinge mechanism...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i had it on my regal, my homie had it on his cutlass, and my other homie had it on his regal theres pics around lay it low.. it was a yellow chop top regal with lambo doors tilt front and suicide trunk chromed out... the name was "evil 82" then he changed it to "moneyz evil"


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

OOOHHH! DAMN.... wait, with it like this do I need to cut the fenders? :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no you don't


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9524894
> *i had it on my regal, my homie had it on his cutlass, and my other homie had it on his regal theres pics around lay it low.. it was a yellow chop top regal with lambo doors tilt front and suicide trunk chromed out... the name was "evil 82" then he changed it to "moneyz evil"
> *



Is that GREEN and WHITE now?? I think its for sale now..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no it was yellow.......


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES THE BETTER WAY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the whole front is fiberglass though......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here it is...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fergdf


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOES NOT MATTER ... ITS JUST AN IDEA .. IT CAN BE USED ON A METAL FRONT CLIP


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS IS FOR THE RADIATIOR SUPPORT ... ITS AN IDEA ONLY ... IAM SURE YOU CAN CLEAN IT UP A BIT ... AND NOT HAVE THEM BARS STICKING OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

some more miami cars... these were done similar as far as the radiator going, but they cut their fenders


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9525019
> *fergdf
> 
> 
> ...


tRiCk oR tReAt 2  
Thanks homie, for the pics... That B-otch is RIGHT. The Yellow-Gold car is nice and CLEAN. Thats the one where you changed the bumper shock supports right? I like that alot..I'lll try to fund some more pics of it also...


Thanks ALOT.

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 25 2007, 08:13 AM~9526630
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> Thanks homie, for the pics... That B-otch is RIGHT. The Yellow-Gold car is nice and CLEAN.  Thats the one where you changed the  bumper shock supports right? I like that alot..I'lll try to fund some more pics of it also...
> Thanks ALOT.
> ...



yes that's the one that was done with the bumper shocks trick.

:cheesy:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 25 2007, 11:56 AM~9527817
> *yes that's the one that was done with the bumper shocks trick.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



I think thats the way to go....its clean and FUNCTIONAL..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just make a sub frame for the front and then work on making it tilt


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 26 2007, 07:48 AM~9533324
> *just make a sub frame for the front and then work on making it tilt
> *



??????????????????????? what do ya mean?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

just dont weld door hinges to your frame and call it a tilt frontend :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2007, 03:04 PM~9535191
> *just dont weld door hinges to your frame and call it a tilt frontend  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *




thats not what i said..... but i have seen people do it... and it's ghetto as fuck.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9535593
> *thats not what i said..... but i have seen people do it... and it's ghetto as fuck.
> *


naw homie i wasn't directing it to you, i was just saying in general cause ive seen it done way too many times :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


people get carried away with those house door hinges, tilting hoods, frontends, doors and trucks with that shit :nosad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

what i used was an industrial big ass hinge.... i got them at a metal supplier down here, and they worked good and were clean. They didn't have holes in them for random screws. lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9534909
> *??????????????????????? what do ya mean?
> *




Make a frame to support the hood and the fenders, and then find a way to make it attach to your frame and tilt, A dude had a Green Cutty in the Lowrider mag a couple months ago and he had one and it showed a good bit of it


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

HINGES OF A PONTIAC.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

HINGES OF A PONTIAC.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2007, 11:03 PM~9539261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute CRAZYNESS....I LOVE IT.Hydroulic BODY lift. GENIOUS..I need more pics!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

It's 1:30 I forgot to spell check....Sew ME.........


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 26 2007, 11:14 PM~9539349
> *It's 1:30 I forgot to spell check....Sew ME.........
> *


I dont have a sewing machine :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Dec 27 2007, 07:17 AM~9540917
> *I dont have a sewing machine :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!! THANKS..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 27 2007, 09:36 AM~9540960
> *LMAO!! THANKS..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that caddy is sickkkkkkk. but, the front bumper doesn't tilt that way


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah I love the car.. ALOT of WORK..MUCH RESPECT.. Look at the fender also. That what I dont want to do....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

can anyone post some pics of 63'-64' impala's w/ tilt front end ? need som ideas !


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

more pics
this give me more info to do my 
maybe


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where can i get the heavy duty door hinges at 
door just some old door one


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where can i get the heavy duty door hinges at 
door just some old door one


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

any more pic of front end tilt


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

DAMN I FORGOT I STARTED THIS TOPIC....


TTT FOR FORGETING...lol


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

ttt for old time sake..


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.gcustoms.com/product_list/categ..._Tilt_Hood_Kits

this site has a bunch of cool stuff flipflop trunks and suicide doors gull wings, all autoloc stuff if you were at the sema show there were a bunch of cars with this stuff on them.


----------

